# My fursona is quite cuddly ^.^



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, as some other people have mentioned, I based my fursona on my other side... (therianthropy, anyone?) 

She is a domestic ferret, a very light sable color, with one darker brown ear and darker splotches along her legs and feet. The has light tan eyes that border on orange. She is slightly too thin, but not emaciated. Her name is Akiado... just because it fits....

She is about two, and she has a very short fuse. So short, in fact, that it doesn't even take an insult or anything to set it off, she just randomly flies off the hook sometimes. 

She loves rabbits (as in to eat) and fish, any large body of water to swim around in, rain, the cold, and generally the wet.

She cannot stand the heat, or wind, people touching her (she is very jumpy), people annoying her friends (seriously... not a good idea to mess with her friends Â¬Â¬) and people in general, actually.

And when I draw her as a much more humanlike anthro, she always hides twin katars under her sleeves ^.^


----------



## Magikian (Aug 7, 2008)

*touches you on the back*

>.>;


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't tell us not to touch ya x3 It makes us wanna do it more  *hugz you*


----------



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *touches you on the back*
> 
> >.>;




*flattens her ears and hisses a little*

Bleh, I should have see this coming


----------



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Don't tell us not to touch ya x3 It makes us wanna do it more  *hugz you*




*gets unbelievably pissed*


I take it evryone will touch me now, aye?


----------



## X (Aug 7, 2008)

have a granola bar :mrgreen: *hands one to you*


----------



## Magikian (Aug 7, 2008)

Mystical-Ferret said:


> *flattens her ears and hisses a little*
> 
> Bleh, I should have see this coming



Yeah, you should of.

It's all your fault >.>


----------



## X (Aug 7, 2008)

what if i ask to touch you nicely? :3


----------

